
Facebook tracks users it thinks could threaten employees and offices - luu
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/14/facebooks-security-team-tracks-posts-location-for-bolo-threat-list.html
======
tyingq
There's a slippery slope problem here. Once you have the base tech, you're
free to use it against journalists, competitors, your employees, regulators,
etc.

And not just for location. You can track things like sentiment, internal
discord, or push a targeted propaganda campaign.

Uber certainly got carried away with their ability to track individuals.

~~~
deogeo
Facebook already spies on its competitors:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/01/what-we-should-
learn-f...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/01/what-we-should-learn-
facebook-research)

It's not so much a slippery slope as it is the bottom of a valley, and
Facebook is enthusiastically digging deeper.

------
xiphias2
At this point I would be surprised if Google wouldn't be doing the same thing.
Governments will get even more jealous at some points, but it seams like that
won't help, as politicians don't understand tech.

------
pixl97
I wonder how many journalists FB tracks because they could threaten their
future profits?

------
Pocketknife
Not surprised at all. The only surprising thing is there is this much info to
go on. I figured they would be tight lipped about their own private NSA style
operation.

------
LifeLiverTransp
How hard would it be to listen to certain trigger words in bolo conversations
and auto-report them to the feds- for example for drug usage?

------
moomin
You really only need the first three words of this article.

------
expertentipp
The future will be agreeable and unanimous.

